# TP Link TL-WR740N V 4.2 Connectivity Issue (lights freeze)



## jaycesos (Sep 30, 2012)

Its almost a year now that I'm using this router and one time it turns out that Power, Sys and # 4 LAN ports has a steady LED light, I tried the reset button it doesn't work. Connected a lan cable to a PC but it does not connect at all. Anyone who experience or have a solution on this?

Thanks in Advance.


Jayce

Brand/Model: TP Link TL-WR740N V4.2
FCC ID: TE7WR741NDV4


----------



## aareleb (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome to tsf.
A steady system light indicates a system error, try unplugging the power wait a min then plug it back in.


----------



## jaycesos (Sep 30, 2012)

@aareleb-Hi! thanks for the reply. I already tested that, I even turned it off in a day but same problem occurs.


----------

